# Regal Shoes of Japan (shoe porn alert)



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks as if Regal has gone the way of the world. They may be styled after traditional dress shoes, but many of these are glorified tenny runners. A few shining exceptions, however.

Hey, wait a minute! How did those get in here???


----------



## Bic Pentameter (Jan 12, 2004)

Regal is working hard to go upscale to capture some of the interest in Japan for higher end shoes. Two or three years ago, they openned their flagship store in Ginza with a full range of men's shoes. They offere a pattern order and a bespoke service. I was window shopping on a national holiday, and the saleswoman offered to show me their bespoke workshop. The cordwainers have a workspace in the basement of the building, and four or five were hard at work were hard at work. The bespoke shoes I saw did not quite have the refinement of John Lobb or Edward Green, but if Regal keeps at it, they could turn into a viable bespoke shoe house in the next 5-10 years.

Bic


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

Wow, very nice. Love the boots.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for this, I really like the bit loafers (with leather sole) and the burgundy beefroll pennies (perfect!). Are these available anywhere in North America?

DocD


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

It's been very interesting to see Regal progress these past few years. They've become a very reputable shoe in the 30,000yen (~$260 US) range which is equivalent to a $150 shoe in America based on the pricing structure of men's leather shoes in Japan. 

On a side note, Regal produces Johnston & Murphy shoes in Japan.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

When I went to Japan late last year I checked out regal in a few department stores, could not find any of those wacked out styles in store. Most of the shoes I saw were long wingtip bluchers and a few plain toe derbys. All pretty tasteful and conservative. But yeah as other posters have indicated maybe these designs are to cater for the trendy crowd.


----------



## Bic Pentameter (Jan 12, 2004)

LeatherSOUL said:


> It's been very interesting to see Regal progress these past few years. They've become a very reputable shoe in the 30,000yen (~$260 US) range which is equivalent to a $150 shoe in America based on the pricing structure of men's leather shoes in Japan.
> 
> On a side note, Regal produces Johnston & Murphy shoes in Japan.


Regal does have some great licenses. When I used to visit the Regal "Shoe Bar" (outlet store) in Yaesu I saw Johnson & Murphy cordovan blutchers and New & Lingwood branded shoes made in Japan that looked nearly identical to what I saw in London. Unfortunately, even the Shoe Bar wanted about Y88,000 for them.

Bic


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Bic Pentameter said:


> Regal does have some great licenses. When I used to visit the Regal "Shoe Bar" (outlet store) in Yaesu I saw Johnson & Murphy cordovan blutchers and New & Lingwood branded shoes made in Japan that looked nearly identical to what I saw in London. Unfortunately, even the Shoe Bar wanted about Y88,000 for them.
> 
> Bic


Yes and at times you'll find Aldens as well.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Those balmoral full brogue boots are nearly $600


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if Regal also make the Jpress shoes in Japan?


----------



## Bic Pentameter (Jan 12, 2004)

I *think* that the sales manager at Otsuka once told me that Otsuka made shoes for JPress in Japan. That may not be true today, though.

Bic


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

They were heavily discounted at the local sati department store. Being among the last pairs. I should have bought it, but I kept procrastinating.

Rene


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

I sometimes find Jpress shoes made by Regal at Yahoo auction Japan.
Regal also makes shoes for Polo Ralph Lauren in Japan.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(Circa 1946)

Are these guys connected to the old U.S. Regal Shoe somehow?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2020)

I stopped in the Ginza store a couple years ago. I was not familiar with their shoes but they looked good in the store window. I left with three pairs of the best shoes for the money that I have ever purchased! Attractive, well-made, and super-comfortable.


----------

